# Eurobasket 2005 (merged)



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

*Eurobasket 2005*

Anyone know if NBA TV will show the Eurobasket 2005 games?

Monya and Khryapa will be in a tough group, they face Italy, Germany and Ukraine.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Eurobasket 2005*



goglik said:


> Anyone know if NBA TV will show the Eurobasket 2005 games?
> 
> Monya and Khryapa will be in a tough group, they face Italy, Germany and Ukraine.


the problem is they only give the schedule for the day of XX/XX/XXXX. i haven't recieved an email yet regarding the schedule or even if any games will be aired. you might want to try but i really don't know. i've been asking the same ? for awhile and it appears you and i are the only two that care.


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Eurobasket 2005*

Oopsi, yea only 2 of us. Its okay.....Monya and Khryapa will kill Nowitski.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Eurobasket 2005*

Check this out:

http://www.mediazone.com/channel/basketball/jsp/index.jsp#

It looks like you can pay $19.99 (US presumably?) to see all of the games streamed on the internet. Or $4.99 and up to pick and choose games. The medal round looks to be $9.99 a piece. Yikes! 12 games will be available with English speaking commentators.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Eurobasket 2005*

i would rather wait and see it on nbatv which I am curious if they will play the games too! I want to see Monia and Viktor play together agian!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Viktor and Monia ready to play!*

Euro Championships start tomorrow now lets see what the bash brothers can do  

GOOD LUCK MONIA and VIKTOR we are rooting for you guys! Crushem' and Send them home packing!


http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/coid_59ewNSG2JhAanWmfVpmSF3.articleMode_on.html

http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/625060.html


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Viktor and Monia ready to play!*

no body cares that our guys are playing tomorrow?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Viktor and Monia ready to play!*

is it on tv? i care but not that much if it was on nba tv i might try to watch it


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Viktor and Monia ready to play!*

its not might be in the future 

i mean that people should be excited to hear how two of the blazers do two important pieces of the blazers.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Euro Championships start tomorrow*

Did we really need a new thread on this?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=200015

I'd watch it if it were on NBATV, but neither Viktor nor Monia are such a big part of the Blazers' future that I'm going to count down the hours until tipoff.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Euro Championships start tomorrow*

man edo you are such a downer, sometimes i wonder why you are still a fan 

yes because this is new info and can you see the future? i didnt think so!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Euro Championships start tomorrow*



Utherhimo said:


> yes because this is new info and can you see the future? i didnt think so!


So every time there's new info we should start a new thread, irrespective of whether one was started just yesterday about the same thing?

It's not like you didn't see that thread. You were the last person to post in it.

But whatever. 

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

agreed and merged


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Game (almost) on! The opening games are just wrapping up now. Russia plays within about an hour or so. 

You can follow the live box score on the Eurobasket website. Right now, Germany is in overtime against Italy. Dirk has 27 and 15. (4-14 from three point range)

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...ZI6EoANOrUf9le2.season_2005.roundID_4316.html


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Game on!

Khryapa starts, Monia will come off the bench.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

..



> Italy edges Germany in overtime
> 
> By NESHA STARCEVIC, AP Sports Writer
> September 16, 2005
> ...


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Fork said:


> Game on!
> 
> Khryapa starts, Monia will come off the bench.


It'd be great if you could post updates or a recap of the game. I'm curious to hear how M & K play.

Thanks.

SLAM


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

4 1/2 minutes into the 2nd quarter. Russia is down by up now 23-22. Khryapa has 2 pts, 2 rebounds, 1 steal and 3 turnovers in 8 minutes of play. Monia has 2 pts, 3 rebounds, 2 assists and 1 turnover in 10 minutes of play. Kirilenko has 9 pts, 4 rebounds in 11 minutes. 

Russia went on a big run with Monia in the game. They were down 12-20 when he entered the game, went on an immediate 11-2 run. Nice.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Monia and Khryapa have spent quite a bit of time on the floor together. 

38-32, Russia leads with justa couple minutes left in the 1st half. 

Kirilenko ha 16 pts. Monia got another assist, he has 3 now. 

Nikita Morgunov has 8 pts.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ooops, seen this was already posted, never mind.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Russia's lineup to close out the half. 

JR Holden and Pashutin at guards.

Monia, Khryapa and Kirilenko sort of playing everything else.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Alright, 41-36 at the half, Russia leads. 

Monia: 13 minutes, 2 pts, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 turnover. 1-1 from 2 pt range, 0-1 from three.

Khryapa: 15 minutes, 2 pts, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 turnovers, 1 steal. 1-3 from 2 pt range, 0-1 from three.

Kirilenko: 16 and 8.

Medvedenko has 12 and 4 for Ukraine, but he also has 4 fouls.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter, Russia leads 55-46

Monia has 4 pts, 4 rebounds, 3 assists

Khryapa has 9 pts, 5 rebounds.

Kirilenko has 17 and 9. 

Medvedenko has fouled out for Ukraine.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

End of the 3rd, Russia is up 59-54.

They took some stats away from Khryapa. He now is credited with 7 pts, 4 reb

Monia has 6 pts, 4 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

here is a good link:

http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=31694

they are feeding ak47 things should open up for v&m in the second half!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Russia wins 86-74.

Khryapa finished with 13 pts (6-10 shooting), 5 reb, 6 turnovers and 2 steals.

Monia had 9 pts (3-7 shooting), 5 reb, 3 assists and 2 turnovers.

Kirilenko had 22 pts, 14 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 1 turnover with 5 blocks.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Monia 0-3 from the arc. Hopefully it was nerves. Khryapa had a decent all around game, except the TOs. Looked like Russia was getting a lot of shots/dunks right at the basket. 

Interesting to look over the shot chart if you get a chance. AK47 was mostly layups/dunks. Monia either shot 3s or layups, nothing in between. Khryapa was shooting (and making) from all different positions on the court, and still ended up with 60%.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the updates, Fork.

Ed O.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

good for our guys


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

> Russia Lack Touch, But Overcome Ukraine
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nice seeing Victor hitting a key jumper at the end of the game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Game two box score:

Khryapa was the best player on the floor against a pretty solid Italy. 15 pts, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 steals and just 2 turnovers. 

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...5.roundID_4316.teamID_.gameID_4316-A-3-2.html


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah russia killed italia!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Monya sure had a poor game stat wise considering he played 34 mins more than any other player. I wonder why they played him so much? His D?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for the updates :greatjob:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Alright, Russia is about to get underway against Germany. If Russia wins, they advance to the elimination round. If they lose, they'll probably advance anyway because of point differential, thanks to the beatdown of Italy. Check out these highlight reels from the first two games:

Ukraine 

Italy


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Game is underway. Russia is up 10-8 early. Nowitzki has 6 for Germany. Khryapa is again the best player on the flooor for Russia. 3 pts, 4 rebounds early. Monia started at the 2 again. He has 2 rebounds, no points, but one blocked shot. Bad shooting from Russia again.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> Monya sure had a poor game stat wise considering he played 34 mins more than any other player. I wonder why they played him so much? His D?


Yes, his defense. In the game against Ukraine, Russia was down by 10 pts. Monia came in, Russia went on an immediate run of something like 17-2. His defense is game changing, at least in the international game. Hopefully that can translate to the NBA.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nowitzki isn't playing that great. 4 turnovers. Monia and Khryapa are doing a nice job defensively, but Russia still can't hit any shots. Monis just got to the line and missed both free throws. 

Neither team has scored for something like 5 minutes.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i just heard on NBATV last night that the Euroleague championships will air on the 22nd and 23rd... i think. if any one heard the commercial and can confirm that would be cool. and also thanks for the updates Fork!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Defensive struggle. 26-16.

Kirilenko has turned it on, he now has 9 pts, 4 rebounds and 7 steals.

Monia has 4 boards and a block.

Khryapa has 3 pts and 6 rebounds.

Nowitzki is sucking right now, mostly because of the Russian defense. 6 pts, 12 rebounds and 5 or 6 turnovers on 2-11 shooting.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

4 1/2 minutes left in the 3rd. Khryapa has 4 pts, 10 rebounds and a couple steals but 5 turnovers. Monia still hasn't scored, 4 rebounds, 1 block. Nowitzki is now something like 2-13 from the floor.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i can't get the stupid page to load!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Monia had a nice three point play at the end of the 3rd to give Russia a 38-34 lead. Khryapa has 4 pts, 11 rebounds. Monia with 3 pts and 4 rebounds. Nowitzki finally pulled his head out of his ***. He now has 13 pts and 15 rebounds.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Khryapa is finding the range now. 9 pts, 12 rebounds. Monia got himself a technical foul.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

50-51, Germany, with under a minute left. 

Khryapa has 12 pts, 12 rebounds.

Nowitzki finally has come alive. 24 pts, 18 rebounds.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ouch. Russia loses. Khryapa missed the game winner at the buzzer. He finished with 12 pts and 12 rebounds (4-10 shooting) with 2 steals and really shut Nowitzki down in the first half of the game, but you can't keep Dirk down forever. Dirk still shot a low percentage(6-18) but he got pretty hot at the right time, scoring 5 points in the last 1:04. 

Monia shot 1-9, scored three points, had 5 rebounds and a block.

Kirilenko played pretty well for the whole game, then he imploded. Two straight turnovers, Nowitzki capitalized on both of them. 

Russia, if my calculations are correct, still won this group thanks to the rather large beatdown of Italy. 

Three teams are tied at 2-1. Germany has a pt differential of +26. Italy is +13. Russia is at +37. 

So...more hoops for the Blazers guys. That's good. The next game will be on the 22nd, vs. (I believe) the winner of Greece and Israel, which will be played on the 20th. Either team means for a very winnable game for Russia. Monia needs to find his shooting touch though. Khryapa is the man. He's ALMOST as good as Kirilenko. Well...maybe not almost, but he's pretty damn good. He reminds me of a 34 year old Scottie Pippen.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Fork said:


> Yes, his defense. In the game against Ukraine, Russia was down by 10 pts. Monia came in, Russia went on an immediate run of something like 17-2. His defense is game changing, at least in the international game. Hopefully that can translate to the NBA.


That's cool. Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> Russia, if my calculations are correct, still won this group thanks to the rather large beatdown of Italy.


Yes. I was correct. Russia plays the winner of the Greece/Israel elimination game. At least three more games for Russia, which is great because it give our guys a little more experience heading into the NBA season. 

Come on Monia...start shooting dude.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

51-50 and shooting percentages below 35%, seems like an really ugly game (I have it on tape, but I'm not so sure I want to watch it...). in other news, boris diaw shot 0/11 from the FT line while tony parker was 1/12 from the field against slovenia. and surprisingly, france lost.

so, the group winners advance straight to the quarter finals, and second and third 'seeds' play each other.

'elimination round'

20.09.
germany - turkey
croatia - italy
greece - israel
serbia & montenegro - france

quarter finals

22.09.
russia-greece/israel
lithuania-serbia&montenegro/france

23.09.
slovenia-germany/turkey
spain-croatia/italy

semi finals

24.9.
russia/greece/israel - lithuania/serbia&m/france
slovenia/germany/turkey - spain/croatia/italy

final

25.9


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice article from the Moscow Times...

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/stories/2005/09/19/093.html

"Along with Kirilenko, bouncy young forwards Khryapa and Monya, both under contract with the Portland Trail Blazers, were swarming around the rim Saturday night, dunking and following up shots and showing why, together with Holden's frenetic playmaking style, Russia is one of the tournament's most electric teams.

Khryapa, 23 years old and 2.03 meters tall, finished with 15 points on 5-7 shooting, including 2-2 from behind the three-point line, and grabbed 10 rebounds in the win over Italy. Monya, 22 years old and 2.05 meters tall, was less productive offensively, scoring only 2 points on 1-7 shooting, but defensively he smothered Italian star Gianluca Basile, who scored 25 points in an overtime win against Germany on Friday but was held scoreless against Russia. Monya's only two points came on the dunk of the night, when he took a pass on the left baseline from Holden and threw the ball down over two defenders to give Russia a 74-47 lead with 7:57 remaining in the game."


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2166845



> Viktor Khryapa, Russia
> Stats: 13.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 3.0 spg, 1.0 apg
> The skinny: He is player on the rise -- both on the national team and in the NBA with the Portland Trail Blazers. He has a similar game to that of Kirilenko and has been steady so far in the tournament. He can do it all -- except maybe block shots like AK47.
> Grade: B+





> Sergei Monia, Russia
> Stats: 4.3 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.7 apg
> The skinny: Monia will join Khryapa in Portland this coming season. The rookie-to-be has had a tough time at the European Championships though. He has struggled to make his shots after a decent outing in the first game. Like Khryapa and Kirilenko, he has a well-rounded game.
> Grade: D


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

the 'elimination round' finished an hour ago. 

dirk had a monster 3rd quarter against the turks, it seemed he couldn't miss at all. he ended up with 33 points (half of germany's total) and 10 boards while germany won 66-57. france that had struggled earlier surprised serbia & montenegro (74-71) while croatia beat italy (74-66) and israel was defeated by the greeks (67-61). 

this means that russia plays greece on thursday...

quarter finals

22.09.
russia-greece
lithuania-france

23.09.
slovenia-germany
spain-croatia

semi finals

24.9.
russia/greece - lithuania/france
slovenia/germany - spain/croatia

final

25.9


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry if this was already posted (although I couldnt find it anywhere) but there is a nice article on the Euro championships over at espn.com They go over all the big players and grade them. 

Excerpts on our guys:

Viktor Khryapa, Russia
Stats: 13.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 3.0 spg, 1.0 apg
The skinny: He is player on the rise -- both on the national team and in the NBA with the Portland Trail Blazers. He has a similar game to that of Kirilenko and has been steady so far in the tournament. He can do it all -- except maybe block shots like AK47.
Grade: B+

Sergei Monia, Russia
Stats: 4.3 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.7 apg
The skinny: Monia will join Khryapa in Portland this coming season. The rookie-to-be has had a tough time at the European Championships though. He has struggled to make his shots after a decent outing in the first game. Like Khryapa and Kirilenko, he has a well-rounded game. 
Grade: D

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Sorry if this was already posted (although I couldnt find it anywhere)


:thinking: 

Up 2 posts? :raised_ey

Great minds think alike


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Highlights

Check the highlights from Group A for the Russia Germany game.
Khyrapa picked Dirk's pocket and took it all the way for the dunk. Interesting that they had Khyrapa and I think Monia guarding Dirk.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Chalupa said:


> Highlights
> 
> Check the highlights from Group A for the Russia Germany game.
> Khyrapa picked Dirk's pocket and took it all the way for the dunk. Interesting that they had Khyrapa and I think Monia guarding Dirk.


anyone see the bounce pass between the legs of the defender about 55 seconds in?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nope cus i am on dail no change in hell to dl


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> nope cus i am on dail no change in hell to dl


Huh?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

tune in tune in the game is about to start on nbatv now!


10 -2 monia with an nice lay up fast break and the foul but missed the ft and Viktor is doing very nice!

Russia's defense is doing very good in the 1st.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Any updates?

Edit: I guess this is it?



> Greece shook off a 13-2 start to defeat Russia 66-61 on Thursday and book their first ticket to the EuroBasket semi-finals since 1997.
> Theodoros Papaloukas came off the bench to lead all scorers with 23 points for Greece, including five free throws in the final 46 seconds, while Dimosthenis Ntikoudis added 11 for the Greeks.


http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/coid_hRIQ1ZJJGb64y-u3Q0frl0.articleMode_on.html

Some low-lights:



> Russian superstar Andrei Kirilenko notched a double-double of 20 points and 16 rebounds, but his team-mates shot themselves in the foot by turning to three-point shot too often in the second half.
> 
> Russia´s adopted American, point guard JR Holden, had 15 points while Victor Khryapa finished with eight. That pair combined to hit just two of 16 of their three-point attempts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I'm dissapointed that our Russian guys lost, but there is a bright side. This means they won't have to compete next year in the World Championships right? More rest in the offseason is always good.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

:brokenhea What scared me was viktor hoisting 3's 2 for 8. Ouch.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Against Greece Monia had another bad game. 2 points, 0-2 from downtown. Maybe Nash and the guys were right about him.

We can only hope he comes over to the US hungry, and wanting to improve. 

On the bright side, Viktor kicks butt.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the game was crap, everything broke down after they stopped moving the ball around they kept feeding it to ak or one on one holden was ineffective they went to the 4 pointer way to early in the game. The worst thing that could have happened for Russia was them going up 13-2 cus they forgot what got them the lead ei passing ball movement and fast breaks then thier defense broke down letting the smaller greek team kill them in the paint,

i was a crap game for everyone not named ak47, they never got monia involved in the offense and on defense he was getting beat pretty bad on moves that would have been stopped when I so a couple of his Cska games. But then again holden became like mighty mouse chucking up bad shots and not penetrating after the 1st quater russia stopped penerationing till the very last. Viktor hit a few 3 pointers but no body was passing to him. 

It was the Holden and AK show but holden didnt come to play as a pg but as a 6'1 sg and ak tried to help but no screens no passing killed his chances no body else was involved in the half court offense which was russia's weakiness they were a crap halfcourt team and a good running team they reminded me a lot of last year's blazers when it was dribblemire and nve show. Russia ran way too little and slowly dribbled up the court ala dribblemire!

Plain and SImple Russia did not deserve to win the game and rightfully they lost.


But, this will bring our guys to portland that much sooner, would be a good courtside question "Now that russia failed in the euro tourniment when are viktor and monya going to vome over?"

monya should improve once he can train with nba coaches, just like viktor did.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> But, this will bring our guys to portland that much sooner, would be a good courtside question "Now that russia failed in the euro tourniment when are viktor and monya going to vome over?"


No, it won't. Russia still has two games to play. (Actually, just one...they played Lithuania today and got beaten.) They play on Sunday, the same day the championship game is played. So, I guess it could get them here 6 hours sooner than if they played in the evening game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci....roundID_4327.teamID_.gameID_4327-31-A-1.html

Kirilenko didn't play in today's game. Monia finally did something, scoring 11 pts.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

funny when they stop feeding it to ak someone else actually scores!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting line for Monia. 1/3 2%, 1/3 3%, 6/8 FT. Guess he knows how to get to the line, in the international game at least.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

This tournament is CERTAINLY a small sample size, but for those who have dismissed fears of us "nay-sayers" about Monia's potential: does this impact your opinion at all?

If not, that's cool. But there's no excuse that the CSKA coach was holding a grudge against Monya in this tournament, and he still didn't do very many (good) things.

I'm interested to see what he can do with the Blazers, but his lack of success here seems consistent with his lack of success the last few years and with my skepticism he's that great of a prospect.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> This tournament is CERTAINLY a small sample size, but for those who have dismissed fears of us "nay-sayers" about Monia's potential: does this impact your opinion at all?
> 
> If not, that's cool. But there's no excuse that the CSKA coach was holding a grudge against Monya in this tournament, and he still didn't do very many (good) things.
> 
> ...


Well, I've been one of the aforementioned 'dismissers' to a certain extent and I'll say this...his defense is still good. It's game changing at times. He hasn't shot well in this tourny, but some of the best basketball Russia has played has been when Monia was on the floor creating problems with his defense. 

With that said, his lack of offense has been a huge disappointment, but it's just his shooting that's the issue. He can shoot...he's proven that, so I think he'll come around. 

I still think that part of the issue was the coach of CSKA, but not as much as I might have thought originally.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It sounds to me like Monia isn't a scorer. It does sound like he is a good defender, a good team player and very athletic. He sounds to be a decent but not standout shooter, maybe a better than DA. 

I don't think we can expect him to be a day 1 starter or even a regular starter, but he seems to have the qualites to be a very solid backup maybe even a 6th man calibre backup.

The thing is until we see him in Nates system in the NBA game we really won't know. I haven't seen any of the Eurobasket games, so I'm not sure how he was utilized. I will say that on Courtside a few weaks ago it was mentioned that the ORganization isn't overly enthusiastic with Monia as a player. I assume they have reason to feel that way.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> This tournament is CERTAINLY a small sample size, but for those who have dismissed fears of us "nay-sayers" about Monia's potential: does this impact your opinion at all?
> 
> If not, that's cool. But there's no excuse that the CSKA coach was holding a grudge against Monya in this tournament, and he still didn't do very many (good) things.
> 
> ...


I didn't dismiss anythnig, but I am disappointed in his offense, though I don't know if any plays were ran for him or what, but I am encourage by the D he has played. He has played a lot of mins which is a good sign. Of course it could be just the talent on their team.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the greece game no plays were fun for him, they barely passed to him or to viktor for that matter with ak out he did get 11 points not too bad. But yeah that was a bad tourniment the only person on the Russian taem that had a good touriment was Ak47.

holden is way overrated reminds me of a 6'1 damon dribblemire


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Monia had another pretty good game in the Russia's consolation game loss to Croatia. He had 12 pts, 6 rebounds. Khryapa did what he did all tourny long, rebound and score a little bit. 8 pts, 10 rebounds. 

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...undID_3769.teamID_381.gameID_4329-37-A-1.html


----------

